# Intolerance of Histamine and Fructose



## swantje (Feb 26, 2002)

Dear Heather,I really appreciate the work you are doing and helping so many people. I have read your book with pleasure.However, I have two further questions. I always suffer from severe pain and bloating after eating cooked fruits, yeast and soya. What do you think about an intolerance of histamine and fructose? I suspect both intolerances.I really would appreciate your opinion.Greetings,Swantje


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Miriam - Thanks so much for your kind comments. I'm really happy you've liked the book.Fructose intolerance is pretty common for people with IBS, and if cooked fruits cause problems for you that would be a good indication. Usually, cooked fruits are much more tolerable than raw, because their insoluble fiber has been minimized. How do you do with fruit juices, especially bottled apple juice? That is sky high in fructose, so if that causes problems for you too it will give weight to your suspicions.Yeast and soy are both possible allergens (especially soy). You can be tested by a medical allergist (your family doctor can recommend one) for food allergies. Some people have both food allergies and IBS, which is a bit of a double whammy but can be accomodated (you could use rice milk and rice cheese for soy, and just avoid yeast).I haven't heard of an intolerance to histamine, so I'm sorry I don't have much help here.Hope you get to the bottom of this soon.Best, Heather


----------

